# RX200s and 3xLG - G2's (authenticity guranteed)



## SmokGuy (27/5/16)

I am looking for a shop where I can buy the above-mentioned as a bundle for a decent price. I can source the stuff from different shops, but then I must pay shipping at both. Would rather do a bundle deal which would amount to the free shipping bracket price.


----------



## Maxxis (27/5/16)

We do have the RX200s in stock but unfortunately not the LGs. Only Samsung 25Rs. Needless to say we are a little weary of the LGs at the moment. 

Happy to assist if you like.


----------



## Roodt (3/7/16)

Maxxis said:


> We do have the RX200s in stock but unfortunately not the LGs. Only Samsung 25Rs. Needless to say we are a little weary of the LGs at the moment.
> 
> Happy to assist if you like.


Heya.
I'm looking for the black and white RX200S and three 18650 3000mah batteries. 
Can you help?


----------



## Maxxis (4/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Heya.
> I'm looking for the black and white RX200S and three 18650 3000mah batteries.
> Can you help?



Still waiting for stock on the black & white RX200S but I do have 3000mah batteries in stock as well as the normal silver/grey RX200S.


----------



## Roodt (4/7/16)

Maxxis said:


> Still waiting for stock on the black & white RX200S but I do have 3000mah batteries in stock as well as the normal silver/grey RX200S.


Keep me updated as to the black and white one?


----------



## Maxxis (4/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Keep me updated as to the black and white one?



Will do


----------

